# Video on How Rail is made



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Video on how rail is made:






Video link updated, the old one was removed.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting. 

It always amazes me how flexible rail is. Whether it was going through the roller process in the video, or watching new rail be laid on the mainline. The stuff bends, crazy for how strong it is when you hold it in your hands.

Thanks for sharing Jim.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In a similar vein


----------



## oliverbaker (Apr 12, 2016)

vsmith said:


> https://youtu.be/PfmnsBDBvrE
> 
> In a similar vein


Hey vsmith its a nice sharing that video was amazing.

Thanks!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, the FB link wouldn't work for me... maybe it's on YT?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try this...

_




_Later,

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt that there is any video, but I would really like to see the rollers that make the flanged head rail for light rail and trolley street running. It looks to me that those rollers would be fairly complicated.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic' Kevin thanks a lot for the videos. A lot of the rolled bearings are made by Timken. I retired from there and assembled a ton of them. Pete


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Those were fun, I learned a lot. Thanks Jim & Vic.


----------

